# Daddies with their babies........



## N*T*M*4U

I'm starting a thread of daddies with all their chis.....Please share your pics........


----------



## Milosmum

Milo and his daddy, who has been told he looks like Jason Stathem the actor.


----------



## jesicamyers

Brad loves his lil man


----------



## jjv3189

ok I have a silly one. lol


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I just took pic....this is their daily routine.......


----------



## Dragonfly

LOL I'm going to love this thread.:hello1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

HE HE HE my oh lovessssssssssssss the chi chis and they are in love with him!


----------



## Dragonfly

omg That first pic is adorable Sherri! LOL You can tell they love each other!!!

Here are a few more hehe!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

hahaha i love the one with all 3 peaking soooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Smith

Lyra is definitely a bit of a 'daddy's girl'.


----------



## Blondie87

When he first met her they day I got her (he was at work all day). He wouldn't let me hold her all night!









A few days later...









ETA- We have only had for almost 2 weeks (tomorrow) so I don't have much of DH and her together, he works a lot.


----------



## elaina

my girls dont have a daddy but i love all the pics


----------



## Adrienne

Sherri who is the fourth chi in ur last pic??


----------



## amyalina25

Penny with her daddy on her walk!










Penny and her daddy on her 1st holiday!










Lola-belle in her fave sleeping place!


----------



## rocky scotland




----------



## amyalina25




----------



## Pinkchi

My OH with Louie


----------



## michele




----------



## sugarbaby

Keona with her dad when she was a bub , she is a traitor lol she would rather sit with him than me , if i go mad on her he tells her im being a nasty mum haha ,he lets her get away with to much :foxes15:


----------



## pam6400

In bed with Daddy....


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

I love all the photos (so cute) and this thread! 

I'll have to post some photos of my hubby with Bella and Lina soon.


----------



## Lesley

Here's Radley about 4 days after we got him sneaking a quick nap in daddies pocket (cute)









And here he is again a few days after we got him getting into to some boy time and playing on the ps3 (lol)


----------



## jan896

this thread makes me wish i had a husband so i could post.................. *NOT!!!!* lol


----------



## RosieC

Love this thread!

Here's Alfie napping with his Daddy.


----------



## LDMomma

Thirsty girls!









You work, we'll watch!


















Roxy learning to walk near us without a leash.


















Dad and flowers going for a walk.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

I love this thread! There is way too much chi and daddy cuteness in here! 

I'll have to find one of my hubby with the chis. He loves them so much, too!


----------



## *Chloe*

great thread i have so many but a few of my faves


----------



## MndaNGmoe

This is the only picture i can find! it makes me sad I don't have more, But Cole And Gizzy relaxing


----------



## lynx8456

Ralph with his babies:


----------



## lynx8456




----------



## ExoticChis




----------



## jan896

ExoticChis said:


>



HEY! your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car.......... *smiles*:coolwink:


----------



## ExoticChis

jan896 said:


> HEY! your steering wheel is on the wrong side of the car.......... *smiles*:coolwink:


no Jan your's is lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Omg too much cuteness! Loving all the photos!!!


----------



## jesicamyers

Jax and Daddy playing their favorite game


----------



## jaromi

Harrison not letting daddy watch footie.lol


----------



## jjv3189

Heres some more


----------



## Dragonfly

Those are great LOL


----------



## chideb

The girls with hubby.. when they were pups..









Snow getting in her "kisses!"









All 3 pups before Drummer went to his forever hime..


----------



## Cambrea

My husband and his Pepper.


----------



## Adrienne

I love this pic! Lola bit him after it was really funny


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Sorry just saw this the 4th chi was one of Babys puppies from last summer (2009) the pic Is that old lol


----------



## Ness♥Bella

Daddy keeping Bella warm while we were in Virginia for Christmas...


----------



## amyalina25

I love this thread its so cute!!! xx


----------



## intuition

sleep time! It cracks me up how much duke and salem look alike ( outside of color) but this is a pretty usual event on teh couch when hubby takes a nap. I think its cause he's a furnace and its cold in alaska LOL


----------



## michele

jjv3189 said:


> Heres some more


That second pic is sooo good they have the same expression


----------



## Shamelle

This thread is adorable and I juat had to post a couple of my own

Jadzia helping with renovations









Just pooped









Can you tell she's daddy's little girl


----------



## tulula's mum

chris loves her to bits


----------



## rms3402

Just hanging out! 









Kissies for Dad!! :love4:


----------



## Allie

I love them!!!!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here is Bella with her Daddy!


----------



## Allie

I love the helping with renovations!!!! That is cute as can be. I am guessing she was the "supervisor" LOL


----------



## Shamelle

> I love the helping with renovations!!!! That is cute as can be. I am guessing she was the "supervisor" LOL


LOL yep, she was keeping an eye on things while I was busy taking the picture :coolwink:


----------



## Shamelle

> I love this pic! Lola bit him after it was really funny


hahaha, I can just see that in my minds eye LOL


----------



## Yoshismom

Shawn holding Yoshi a few years ago at a Great Dane meet-up. Theismann was just a baby there


----------



## michele

Love the look on your Great Danes face


----------



## LostLakeLua

I totally LOVE this thread; wonderful idea!! If we can't get em to post on here, we can at least post about them, LOL.

Daddy and Lua, doing her usual what we call (I hate saying this) "nose rapings." It's all she wants to do, and tries to do, to everyone she meets.









Eleanor and Mr Wishus attack!


----------



## intuition

Hahaha where she sticks her tongue so far up your nose it hurts like you just injected a hose full of water up there? yea salem does that too -_-


----------



## Dragonfly

Taken last year, most likely we were heading to the park.


----------



## cherper

Heh heh!! Took this yesterday while hubby was lovin' on leila.


----------



## Tyson's Mum

My OH and Tyson, caught them napping I'm sure this is what they do after a walk in the park while i'm at work!!


----------



## Chiboymom

This has been a fun thread to read. The men in our chihuahuas life are really softies when it comes to the little furballs.

Bench stop during park time.








Resting in the sun, Draco adores his dad.


----------



## Ivy's mom

This was taken today. Fern loves her daddy


----------



## Blondie87

OMGosh Ivy's Mom... Fern is so little! My 15 week pup is bigger than her, or at least the same size... Lol.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee heee...she is 3.5 lbs but her frame is very small as well as Ivy's, so I think they look even smaller than they really weigh. No one ever thinks they weigh that much.




Blondie87 said:


> OMGosh Ivy's Mom... Fern is so little! My 15 week pup is bigger than her, or at least the same size... Lol.


----------



## Brodysmom

AWWWW what a cute thread!! Can't believe I missed this!! Here's a pic of my honey (our 25th anniversary is coming up soon!) and Brody .....


----------



## woodard2009

*I love this thread! It's so heart-warming to see these men...*

Here's my hubby! Sorry for the pic quality.


----------



## TLI

So cute all the Daddies and their babies! :daisy:



Ivy's mom said:


> This was taken today. Fern loves her daddy


Look at little Fernie Wernie wiff her daddy. :love5: So sweet!!!


----------



## TLI

lynx8456 said:


> Ralph with his babies:


:love5: Now that IS love!!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI

Ex hubby and Granddad with The Wee's.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Boy.. Isn't that the truth. hard to tell who loves who more very sweet!!




TLI said:


> :love5: Now that IS love!!! :daisy:


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ahhhh... Love the pics T. Hard to tell the tiny puppers from the leaves on the ground hee heee!!




TLI said:


> Ex hubby and Granddad with The Wee's.


----------



## TLI

Ivy's mom said:


> Boy.. Isn't that the truth. hard to tell who loves who more very sweet!!


Pics like that make me go, "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!" :lol: Makes my heart happy. :love5:



Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhh... Love the pics T. Hard to tell the tiny puppers from the leaves on the ground hee heee!!


Thank you Lori! : ) Tiny but Mighty! They love outside!! Move over leaves, here we come! :lol:


----------



## *chiwee*love*

I saw this thread when it first started, before I had even considered joining the forum, and have been dying to share some of my own pics ever since! I have included pics of Honey both with my fiance and my dad as she is quite fond of both of them!









Helping my dad put in the tile at our house.









She's quite the snuggle bug.









Sleeping with her "patient". My dad got very sick right around the time that I first got Honey. Through the process of helping me take care of him, she has become his therapy dog. They're bff!









She makes her rounds as our family therapy dog. Here she is taking care of my fiance, Conrad, when he had the flu a couple of weeks ago.









My two honeys spending some quality time together!


----------



## blakey25c

your photos are fab grown men with a wee womans dog(no way,you guys would have me melt into a man who have a chi,love the sleeping photos. please look at blakey25c he is 6mths old and very cute.


----------



## Blondie87

Here's some pics of DH with the girls last night..


----------



## Marley23




----------



## michele

Had to look so hard in the first pic couldn't see it ,soooo small lovely baby


----------



## Blondie87

michele said:


> Had to look so hard in the first pic couldn't see it ,soooo small lovely baby


She seems so tiny, but she's 2 lbs 10 oz. A lb bigger than Dottie! I cant imagine how small Dottie is.. lol. DH is also a big guy tho. 6'5.


----------

